# With the EPA regulations being rolled back



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Are tractors going to be built without DEF and re-gen? Also will Diesel fuel go back to high sulfur?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

No


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a chance


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If it would happen and I doubt it would. Would they lower prices on tractors? No!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wouldn't hold my breath.

There is a bill floating around to ignore the EPA rule regarding outdoor boilers, however Indiana and several other states also have their own rules in place now once the EPA rule took effect. If it's rolled back, I'd like so see that owners of at least half a dozen companies that were forced to shut down because they couldn't comply file a class action lawsuit against the EPA.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Wouldn't hold my breath.
> There is a bill floating around to ignore the EPA rule regarding outdoor boilers, however Indiana and several other states also have their own rules in place now once the EPA rule took effect. If it's rolled back, I'd like so see that owners of at least half a dozen companies that were forced to shut down because they couldn't comply file a class action lawsuit against the EPA.


I bought my wood boiler in advance so I didn't need to deal with epa bs. I was worried if I didn't I couldn't get the original wood burner, or if I could It would be marked up.
It didn't get hooked up for 3 years because I wasn't living where the boiler was going untill now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bbos2 said:


> I bought my wood boiler in advance so I didn't need to deal with epa bs. I was worried if I didn't I couldn't get the original wood burner, or if I could It would be marked up.
> It didn't get hooked up for 3 years because I wasn't living where the boiler was going untill now.


I thought about it, getting an old style that was as I had plenty of time, went with the G Series from HeatmasterSS and love it, unlike other gasifiers you don't need bone dry wood to make it work properly, I was running 30% plus wood thru it with no issues. Burns about half as much as my old did while heating another 1800sq ft of space.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Well, thanks I guess. I'm just sick to death of this diesel fuel, I have to drain water out of filter everyday. I know I should probably start with my supplier but damn, I also thought it could have something to do with the low Sulfur.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

MScowman said:


> Well, thanks I guess. I'm just sick to death of this diesel fuel, I have to drain water out of filter everyday. I know I should probably start with my supplier but damn, I also thought it could have something to do with the low Sulfur.


Haven't had any water to drain from two tractors and a truck for probably 5 years. I do know that the wrong supplier can be a nightmare.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

MScowman said:


> Well, thanks I guess. I'm just sick to death of this diesel fuel, I have to drain water out of filter everyday. I know I should probably start with my supplier but damn, I also thought it could have something to do with the low Sulfur.


Almost has to be a supplier or storage problem. I haven't seen any water problems since ULSD came around in '07. Incidentally ULSD was mandated because the pollution controls set to be put in service could not tolerate the sulfur in the older diesel. Problem was, the process of removing the sulfur down to 15ppm also greatly reduced the lubricity of the fuel and as a result pumps and injectors suffered. I think the suppliers have the lubricity problem taken care of now but its worth remembering.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I saw a post on Agtalk regarding a Tier $ (Edit--Freudian slip!--Tier 4) CIH Stieger that a guy was using in South Africa. He noted that it has the equivalent of a Tier 2 engine in it and was $70,000 cheaper than its NA counterpart.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lubricity was a big problem, whether or not they actually fixed the fuel is moot as we run all 5% bio fuel, the bean oil supposedly takes place of the sulfur. One thing cutting the sulfur did do is algae is a much bigger problem especially with adding bean oil, we have an algaecide added by our supplier.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I saw a post on Agtalk regarding a Tier $ (Edit--Freudian slip!--Tier 4) CIH Stieger that a guy was using in South Africa. He noted that it has the equivalent of a Tier 2 engine in it and was $70,000 cheaper than its NA counterpart.


Why are we stuck with this Tier stuff and they aren't? South Africa probably gets the little diesel engines in everything also. But even if they could take away the Tier emmissions for the U.S. I don't think they would lower the price that much. If any.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Algae is my biggest problem, I think it has gotten better but according to my pump guy nothing on the market today will prevent it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pede58 said:


> Algae is my biggest problem, I think it has gotten better but according to my pump guy nothing on the market today will prevent it.


we haven't had any algae problems since we started adding algaecide as a preventative. Fill everything up before parking it to cut down on condensation in your tanks, algae also needs moisture. On our transfer tanks we'll fill one up after placing it on a truck or pickup and add some extra algaecide then drive around a day or two before actually pulling any fuel out to make sure the fuel/algaecide coats the entire surface of the tank.


----------

